
Poetry v1.0 - kndjckt
https://github.com/python-poetry/poetry/releases/tag/1.0.0
======
devj
Earlier post here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21779191)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

